# I'm torn! PICK my new lens please!



## Herm99 (Jun 27, 2012)

So here is my scenario, I have a t2i and I have 3 different lenses, however I still have the 18-55 kit lens and I just don't really care for it. So I'm looking to replace the range of the kit lens with something better (but similar focal range). My price range is around $600, I know that's not much but used lenses seem to be the way to go for me. I was looking at some used 17-40mm L USM on ebay and they are in my price range, but I don't know if they are too outdated or not? Or would I be better off with the newer EFS15-85mm IS, which goes for a similar price used. Does anyone have any input on these 2 lenses or perhaps a recommendation for a different lens of similar specs? 

Thanks all!


----------



## spicyTuna (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd lean toward the 17-40 if you can afford it. The other is just a slightly longer zoom of what you currently have with the same build quality. I haven't used any of the lenses but I would suspect the L lens would be the best in terms of build and optics over non L lenses. Plus it's f4 all the way through the zoom range. 

I think the L lens is also full frame so if you ever grow into a 5D you can use it. The only negative is losing a little zoom on the telephoto end.


----------



## Herm99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, eventually I plan on getting a 5Dii someday, I do also have a 55-250 for tele. So basically I'm just trying to replace my walk-around lens.


----------



## lonewolfsx (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd personally suggest the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 DI XR, but NOT the VC (stabilized) version, the original is far sharper it seems. It's a pretty awesome lens, but the AF isn't crazy fast and it doesn't cover full frame if you ever go to the 5D... but something to consider. Just as wide as the 17-40, plus more tele range, and a whole stop faster with similar image quality.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, considering you want to go FF someday, I wouldn't recommend investing into EF-S glass like 15-85.  None of the EF lens you get will be a real replacement for your kit because they will all be less wide and the wide end since they're all designed for FF and you got a crop.  

17-40L will be the closest thing by focal lengths but the lens itself isn't great, and you'd obviously see that if you went to a 5D II. 

What 3 lenses do you currently have? I hope they're not 18-55, 50mm f/1.8 and 55-250.

If you have those, I'd sell all 3 lenses and use that money to add to your 600 bucks and buy a 24-105L


----------



## rballard1076 (Jun 28, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Well, considering you want to go FF someday, I wouldn't recommend investing into EF-S glass like 15-85.  None of the EF lens you get will be a real replacement for your kit because they will all be less wide and the wide end since they're all designed for FF and you got a crop.
> 
> 17-40L will be the closest thing by focal lengths but the lens itself isn't great, and you'd obviously see that if you went to a 5D II.
> 
> ...



I would have to agree with this.  The 24-105 is a great walk around lens, and gets the job done at a decent price.  You can find them online for around $800-900.  I would keep a faster prime, like the 50mm though, for those random times you might need the extra light.


----------



## spicyTuna (Jun 29, 2012)

Probably only negative with 24-105 is 24 is not very wide on a crop sensor. Adjust one of your current lenses to 24 and see if that's wide enough for you. Or possible browse through your pics and see how often you shoot wider than 24.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, adjusting his current EF-S lens to 24mm won't work because it will actually be at 24mm.  He would need to set it to about 38mm to find out if it's wide enough for him, since 24-105 will be at 38mm at the wide angle on his crop.


----------



## daarksun (Jun 29, 2012)

The 18-55 and 55-250 are nice lenses even though they are "KIT" lenses.  If you can take great shots then the lenses are fine.  If you aren't getting a 5DII anytime soon in the next year or so then why sell them and get just one lens.  The 17-40 is a nice lens, but limits if you want to shoot long. I would keep the 55-250 for sure.  The 15-85 is a great lens and offers larger walk around reach if your looking to stick with one lens.  You may find the 40 a bit on the short side of things. 

I would take a look at what Sigma has to offer.  They have a great 17-70 f2.8-4 lens for around $600 to $700, and their 18-50 f2.8-4.5 is about $420.  There not an L lens, but the prime lens is not always worth the cost for what we all shoot. 
Standard Zoom Lenses - SigmaPhoto.com

good luck with your purchase.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Well, adjusting his current EF-S lens to 24mm won't work because it will actually be at 24mm.  He would need to set it to about 38mm to find out if it's wide enough for him, since 24-105 will be at 38mm at the wide angle on his crop.



yea but... wont the 18-55 lens at 24mm be the same as the 24-105mm at 24mm since they are both on the same body? why would he have to set the 18-55 lens to 38mm to see the same effect as the 24-105 lens at 24mm?


----------



## ScubaDude (Jun 30, 2012)

24mm is 24mm. EF or EF-S doesn't matter.


----------



## LShooter (Jun 30, 2012)

Save a couple more bucks and pick up a 24-105L for about $800 used on CL.  It is an amazing lens and will last when you grow and move up to a full frame.  And if you don't, it will still double the quality of the images of your current camera and lenses.  It covers a lot of ground and you'll love it.


----------

